# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 80111F2E0FAE774F0AF9AAEA2C7FA08F [not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.ahbx, not-a-virus:HEUR:AdWare.MSIL.Gene=
 > ric]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 80111F2E0FAE774F0AF9AAEA2C7FA08F 
Размер в байтах: 5932950

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:19, в том числе:
 безопасные:1
 вредоносные:1
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------


## [email protected]

> Карантин успешно загружен.
> MD5 карантина: 80111F2E0FAE774F0AF9AAEA2C7FA08F 
> Размер в байтах: 5932950


Что делать с этим VD5 карантином, как избавится от вирусов? он загружен, происходит ли чистка компьютера

----------


## CyberHelper

Выполнено важное уточнение результатов анализа
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:19, в том числе:
 безопасные:5
 вредоносные:5
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

